# RC18T parts from BRP online !!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well we got the RC18T page setup with several of our new parts for the RC18T check it out atBRPracing.com


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool stuff...........:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> call before You come in this week I may not be in Tuesday but Don should be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro have you tryed the new bumper and stuff ???????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK .. I have all the BRP goodies on my RC18T...took 2nd at the track just behind Bud -- after he put on a questionable pass! 



BRP parts:

Front bumper – Highly recommended!
Shims
Rear Wing -- cool
Blue tire nuts
Bearings – much better than stock
Foam carpet racing tires – *Much better than any brand out there*
Mini-T ODA body – have to make some mods to fit the RC18T – bust looks GREAT!
It looks good and is FAST!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

?? pass ????????? I knew just what I was doing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have parts!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud do you have any out drive rings?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I can make some.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

cool...


----------

